# any comments on my tank?



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

here it is, most have seen it but here it is again lol


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

its a good looking tank, problem i see if your fish are skittish they will hide even better with all of those hiding holes.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Looks good the only thing i would worry about is that theres so many plants in there you might have trouble being able to watch your piranhas.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

whys thata problem?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Having that much cover will be good for your fish but it just might be harder for you to get to watch your fish since they might end up hiding all the time. Its not a problem or anything just a matter of preference i guess.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

once there big the holes will be to small, when there small i would like them to have privacy


----------



## XIRURG (Dec 19, 2003)

Thats an awesome looking tank!
I am jealous!!!!







i think cleaning it up can be a bit hard otherwise its beautiful!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

thx lol i might be ordering the p's 2 nite


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

cleaning will be even harder since you wouldn't be able to get around all of the plants with the gravel siphon...other than that the tank looks nice


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

very nice.. but same comment.. i find its too packed with hiding spots.. if u see ure ps are gettin all skittish remove some so u can atleast watch em.. if not ull never see em


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

its nice leave it the way it is


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Nice tank but the ornament in the middle aint v natural!! Would prob b better wivout it!!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

nah i like it


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

All those plants and the black gravel Provide the perfect base for you Ps to feal safe and comfortable, thus redusing there skittish tendancies! Congrats! The draw back to this has been said by the others...a pain to clean...look for chunks to get stuck in the branches


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Very nice tank, your P's will be very comfortable. Try to be at your tank a lot so they will be accustomed to you as opposed to hiding when you come close. Are the plants real?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Very nice looking setup. What are you going to put in it?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

I like it.. i like how there is alot of camouflage... would be an ideal breeding tank...

Like everyone says cleaning might be a bitch but i live how you have the air bubble comming outa the middle of that deco...

Nice Job


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Nice tank Slip.

Good to see this coming along and that you haven't givin up even though you had bad luck at first.

Can't wait to see your new P's.

You going to get Babies?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

srry dont like it not very natural at all looks like a ten year olds goldfish tank


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Well, I like it. I worry about the p's hiding all day, difficulty of cleaning, and if they have a lot of swimming room due to the amount of deco. Its very nice aquascape though


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I have noticed in my fishy tank that piranhas swim more with plants, they love a lush planted auarium. Can you decorate my aquarium?
And wont that shell in tehre raise the ph level. or is it fake.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> Nice tank but the ornament in the middle aint v natural!! Would prob b better wivout it!!


 Don't listen... The ol' columns thing and ruins are always a plus in my books. It's not always about making things the most 'natural'. What's natural about gravel in a big rectangular glass box with artificial lighting, anyway? LOL.

The set-up looks great. Good luck!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol thx ppl o and a ten yr old tank? o ok u just jealous. lol jp. anyway im gettin the piranhas today so wish me luck!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

the only negative comment is that once the piranha's get bigger I can see them un digging the plants. it happens all the time on my tank

looks good though


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

they r fake plants, how many should i take out? or should i leave it for now and take some out when they get around 4 inch +


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

jackburton said:


> srry dont like it not very natural at all looks like a ten year olds goldfish tank










LOL!!!!!!! Vfunny m8!!


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Love the look!

I started out with a densely (fake) planted tank as well. I ended up taking out almost all of it because my P's couldn't do laps like they wanted to. As soon as the tank was clear they started cruising! I still like the look though and plan on setting up a blackwater tank with real plant like that.

Good luck with your P's!


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

not a big fan of the thing in the middle!! i see you get a nice discount from the fish store thats the most fake plants i have ever seen in a tank! looks good!!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

nice as a concept tank







, but practicality wise im not so sure on


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol i got my babies ill have pics soon


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool looking tank









If the babies are small you wont see them much till about 2 months from now. Then you can take out two, or so,of those plants a month. Keep the ones in the back and ends permanently (for looks mainly), then your p's will swim happilly in your wide open swimming hole. The
ruins are always cool in a tank, but fake coral in a freshwater tank is definitely poopy.

keep it up slipx888


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

my bad bout coral, my mom said i had to get it cause she wanted it to look colorful, and thats the only way i could get the tank so, i had to do it...o and i took practically all the decor out and its basically just a lot of plants and the babies luv it, they hide and they tear up the bloodworms at feeding time! its great!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

o and do i need a power thingy for a current? whys that important? do i need one yet?


----------



## atehcna (Jul 29, 2003)

hope those are fake plants, because after a while it might just be floating on the surface. Real plants look real good, but it sucks when the p's start messing with it and it sheds alot of algae. Good luck!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> I have noticed in my fishy tank that piranhas swim more with plants, they love a lush planted auarium. Can you decorate my aquarium?
> And wont that shell in tehre raise the ph level. or is it fake.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

It looks nice but I prefer my tanks with less decor.


----------

